# VFAT partition cannot display Chinese normally



## sw2wolf (Feb 8, 2010)

```
>sudo mount_msdosfs -L zh_CN.UTF-8 /dev/ad4s7 /media/F
>ls /media/F/download/music/
ls: ??: Invalid argument
ls: ???: Invalid argument
ls: ???: Invalid argument
```


```
>sudo mount_msdosfs -L zh_CN.GBK /dev/ad4s7 /media/F
>ls /media/F/download/music/
other/  ??Ó¢/    ??Ð¡??/  ????Î¨/
```

However, in linux things is OK!


```
%cat /etc/fstab|grep sda7
/dev/sda7        /media/F        vfat         rw,defaults,utf8,umask=000                0        0
```


```
%ls /media/F/download/music
```


FYIï¼š


```
>locale
LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_TIME="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="zh_CN.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Any suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## chunlinyao (Sep 4, 2010)

Some one told me freebsd's kiconv not support 3byte utf-8, so it can not convert gbk to utf-8.
set your locale to zh_CN.GBK
`mount_msdosfs -D cp936 -L zh_CN.GBK`


----------

